
82% of US tablet market owned by Apple's iPad, The Daily loses $10M - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/05/82_of_us_tablet_market_owned_by_apples_ipad_the_daily_loses_10m.html
======
LilValleyBigEgo
The tablet market is a solution wanting a problem, so the fact that Apple has
82% of it means very little.

